# New 240 Urs Looking For Dirt Bike Hauling Ideas



## BACK2GAS (Sep 9, 2016)

Hey guys - a new 2017 Outback 240 URS owner here looking for ideas for setting up my dirt bikes. The garage area already has 6 nice D-ring tie down points which are a great starting point. I'd like to do a wheel chock set up, BUT I don't want to drill into and screw or bolt through the floor.

Has anyone come up with a motorcycle set up for at least 2 bikes that doesn't require permanently mounting wheel chocks?

Thanks for your input


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

From what I have read, Pitbull restraints are the bomb. Should be able to easily fit 2 bikes in the garage. I can't use them as they don't make it for my bike (R1150GS). 
I used a Bike Grab chock initially, worked great by setting the chock into the corner of the cargo bay, and it wasn't bolted down. 
Now I'm using a Harbor Freight dolly and tying down over the bike's tires, with stabilizing straps to the sides. It acts as a chock and is working well as it allows me to turn the bike around inside the cargo bay.
But if I could, I would still check out the Pitbull system.


----------



## BACK2GAS (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion. I checked out their website and they're limited on which bike they can store, for example no KTM models are listed. Also they bolt through the floor. I'm trying to come up with a solution where I don't need to lot through the floor. This allows for flexibility of an extra bike and I won't have to bolt through the floor.


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

Look at Bike Grab chocks. They can be bolted down but are designed to work free-standing as well. Once I had mj N e set up, with some great help from the US distributor, I was impressed with how well it worked.


----------



## BACK2GAS (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks for your suggestion. I will check it out.


----------



## sporthog93 (Dec 10, 2016)

Mount you wheel chocks to a sheet of plywood


----------



## pcrevelli (Jun 18, 2014)

I mounted E-Track around the perimeter of the garage of my 2014 230rs. It did require bolting throughout he floor as you clearly stated you do not want to do (understandably), but it does offer ultimate flexibility in securing all sorts of different loads. We usually haul one quad, and one dirt bike, but often two or three dirt bikes, and all sorts of other things. I have wheel chocks that plug into the E-Track for the bikes, and the locations can be changed at will depending on the requirement. It was kind of a PITA to install, but I do love the flexibility, and the security, and would do it again if I had to. On my trailer, the factory floor anchors were just held in with wood screws, I did not trust them on the roads I usually travel.


----------



## pcrevelli (Jun 18, 2014)

Looks like a good idea. Let us know how works out long term.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

. This is what you are bolting or screwing into. Unless they changed how they construct the floor. Which i highly doubt.


----------



## pcrevelli (Jun 18, 2014)

Tourdfox, you are correct. I do not see how the factory D rings with 2" wood screws are good for much screwed into the top layer of plywood then foam. I had to drop the underbelly, use long bolts through both sheets of plywood and the styrofoam, then use smaller sections of E track on the bottom, kind of like huge fender washers. So the floor materials are sandwiched between two sections of E track, all bolted together. Still not the greatest, but it does spread the forces out quite a bit.


----------



## BIGMatt (Jan 19, 2015)

I installed L-track rails on the floor of my 324CG, then attached wheel chocks to the L-track, and use tie down anchors also on the L-track.

I do NOT use the OEM D-rings.

See my Outbackers post here: http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=48193

And L-trak link here: http://www.uscargocontrol.com/Ratchet-Straps-Tie-Downs/L-Track-Tie-Down-Rails

And accessories: http://www.cargoequipmentcorp.com/Series-L-Stud-Fitting-p/fe200744.htm?campaignid=248819164&adgroupid=19822361644&creative=61733068204&keyword=&matchtype=&network=g&device=c&gclid=CjwKEAjwq5LHBRCN0YLf9-GyywYSJAAhOw6m8WhbBWrajILg0HrvWwusX9W7pIYT0NEUhQyIaIiJKxoCW73w_wcB

https://www.cargoequipmentcorp.com/Series-L-Stud-Fitting-p/32501.htm

https://www.cargoequipmentcorp.com/Series-L-Stud-Fitting-p/32401b.htm


----------



## BACK2GAS (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks for posting what you've used for secure your bikes. I have one wheel chock in but I'm not satisfied with how secure it is. I noticed it appears you mounted the L-track where there is actual "wood" to secure it to. I like that better than my current set up. What kind of wheel chocks are you using?


----------



## jjpetta (Jan 7, 2017)

BACK2GAS said:


> Thanks for posting what you've used for secure your bikes. I have one wheel chock in but I'm not satisfied with how secure it is. I noticed it appears you mounted the L-track where there is actual "wood" to secure it to. I like that better than my current set up. What kind of wheel chocks are you using?


I use Condor chocks (http://condor-lift.com/pit-stop-trailer-stop) as they simply butt up against the wall and do not move. Just lie them on the floor against the wall, or ramp door (closed) and strap the bike(s) down to keep them from moving side to side. This way you can place them wherever you would like.


----------



## BACK2GAS (Sep 9, 2016)

jjpetta- Hey thanks for the response. I've considered those type of chocks and similar, but was concerned about them pushing up against the wall. The wall doesn't strike me as strongest and I thought the force of a 600 pound bike pushing up against it while going down the road might cause an issue with integrity of the wall.

You're not seeing any issues? I do love the idea of an infinitely adjustable position for the wheel chock though as it would make loading multiple bikes much easier.


----------



## samdemo (May 24, 2017)

We bought a 230 last year brand new and in a rush I made this setup. I too didn't want to drill into the floor for anchor points as I was unsure as to exactly what set up would work for me. One year later this works perfectly and while I do want to make some changes to this set up, the basic idea will stay the same. The foot peg hold downs are more than enough to hold the bikes, but due to the fact I can't see them, I also use reg. moto tie downs on the bars. I go up some reasonably rough roads and like the extra security. It takes about 5 mins to load of the bikes with this set up and the ply wood can be removed easily too.

I mounted 3 e-tracks as seen on the photo, and used their ring tie downs for my anchor points on the rail. I then mounted turn buckles to those rings with snap hooks(not sure if they would be called that) to clip onto the foot pegs. I run the tie downs to the trailer floor d-rings on the outer bar tie downs and the e-track in the center.

I plan on changing the e-tracks from parallel to perpendicular. I feel this will add stiffness to the plywood and will allow me to add more tie down points for other stuff that gets stored in there like my cooler and tool boxes.

Hope this gives you some ideas to run with. Cheers

edit. Not sure why the photos are on their side and really don't know how to fix it.


----------



## Harks_723 (Mar 18, 2017)

samdemo said:


> We bought a 230 last year brand new and in a rush I made this setup. I too didn't want to drill into the floor for anchor points as I was unsure as to exactly what set up would work for me. One year later this works perfectly and while I do want to make some changes to this set up, the basic idea will stay the same. The foot peg hold downs are more than enough to hold the bikes, but due to the fact I can't see them, I also use reg. moto tie downs on the bars. I go up some reasonably rough roads and like the extra security. It takes about 5 mins to load of the bikes with this set up and the ply wood can be removed easily too.
> 
> I mounted 3 e-tracks as seen on the photo, and used their ring tie downs for my anchor points on the rail. I then mounted turn buckles to those rings with snap hooks(not sure if they would be called that) to clip onto the foot pegs. I run the tie downs to the trailer floor d-rings on the outer bar tie downs and the e-track in the center.
> 
> ...


Nice setup. Do you screw the plywood down at all or does it not shift in transit while laying there?


----------



## samdemo (May 24, 2017)

No, I did not screw down the plywood. I usually use tie downs on the outside handle bar of each bike and it goes to the trailers factory tie down anchor. Ive gone up some fairly rough and steep roads with no issues.


----------

